# Tom Heinsohn



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm going to reprise the thread entitled "your announcers are horrible" because I have something to say to those who imply that Heinsohn is some sort of buffoon.

This guy has ten rings, eight as player and two as a coach. This is a player who, in his ROOKIE year in 1957, scored 37 points and had 23 rebounds in the 7th game of an NBA championship series.
What other color commentator comes close to that sort of resume? How many championships did Mike Fratello win? (zero). How many did Sir Charles win? (zero). Hubie Brown? (zero, although I believe he won a championship in the ABA). 

Heinsohn knows the game, and his comments about the lousy NBA officiating are usually right on the mark. 90% of the time his analysis is justified when the replay is shown. Yes, Heinsohn is a homer. So were Chick Hearn and Johnny Most.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'm going to reprise the thread entitled "your announcers are horrible" because I have something to say to those who imply that Heinsohn is some sort of buffoon.
> 
> This guy has ten rings, eight as player and two as a coach. This is a player who, in his ROOKIE year in 1957, scored 37 points and had 23 rebounds in the 7th game of an NBA championship series.
> ...


And so is every announcer who is not just a fan of the game, but a fan of his team, more importantly YOUR team. There are no better anouncers then the one's that go throught the sadness and happiness together with you. :yes:


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

alrite i guess he did know the game well, but this guy is such a homer and pro-Boston (not that theres anything wrong with it), I just find it annoying when an announcer thinks his team is the best in the world

and when replays show that hes wrong, he still thinks his opionion is right.........


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNi7y</b>!
> alrite i guess he did know the game well, but this guy is such a homer and pro-Boston (not that theres anything wrong with it), I just find it annoying when an announcer thinks his team is the best in the world
> 
> and when replays show that hes wrong, he still thinks his opionion is right.........


Hehe, don't you just love him? On the other hand Mike Gorman is not like that, he is a great announcer. When Bill Walton was there as a guest he said that Tommy is breaking a million rules as an anouncer, but I like him this way, a fan first, a announcer second.


----------

